#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Sand Control

## Bhargav Bhatt

Hy guys...A project is given to me on Sand Control Management For Particular Well....
i have no idea where to start and what to do....what kind of data i require ?...what is best technique?


Anyone who knows anything guide me....thanx :-)See More: Sand Control

----------

